# Can you identify those fish?



## fugupuff (Feb 16, 2003)

see those fish? want to see the rest of the fish?

visit RareFish customer service, i've just posted a bunch of new pictures, prices, and avialalbility

sorry Xenon, hope this is still within the boundaries of fish related/ and tasteful still.


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Fish??? You mean there are FISH in that picture????


----------



## fugupuff (Feb 16, 2003)

my friends fish, this is nice isn't it?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

the piranhas look like caribes and reds, and that second one is some sort of bad ass red arrowana


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

super red asian aro.
pygocentrus cariba
your missus.
dixon


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

that red fish is sweet

and that arrow's nice too


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Ohhhhh! THOSE fish!! Gotcha!


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

very nice arrow


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

dude thats a beautiful Asian Aro!









Beautiful, full, colorful scales and thick body!

Don't be posting so many pics though...cause fish n game will be on your ass, especially because its the rarer and more expensive type of asian arowana.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Ugh..NICE ARRO!!


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

Pygocentrus Piraya
Asian arrow
Pygocentrus siliconeus?


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

indecisive said:


> Pygocentrus siliconeus?:rasp:


 or is it a serra. titimama?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

wow....

oh, right, the fish, they're nice too


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

i like your woman


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Did you say mammal pets or mammary pets?....


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

What Type Of Fish Is The One With The Red Shirt???


----------

